# Comstar 1GB DDRII 533MHz Laptop Memory



## robo_2005 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey has n e worked with Comstar 1GB DDRII 533MHz Laptop Memory modules, and even better has n e 1 worked with 2 GB of er and can give me a review, thanks alot


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

What's "n e?"

The more RAM, the faster your system is, 2GB is usually plenty, though. I recommend Crucial for RAM.


----------

